# another bike



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all i finally made it back in town and wondering if ya'all are up for another bike ride maybe over to lulu's or something like that. i am up for anything just want to ride again. i'll be in town till the 1st.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

i could probably be talked into one this Sunday again....the last one was a lot of fun but a shorter local one would work this time


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny & I go to LuLus pretty regular. If mine us out of the shop we will go as well


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Count me in also, depending on the weather. I don't need another rain bath.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ya'all want to shoot for sunday and ride to lulu's ? or if someone prefers something different i am game.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunday works best for me, don't know why but I've lived here 15 yrs and never been to Lulu's.......i'll send a few text's and see if I can't get a few other 'piffer's" onboard


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott, I got your text. I'm On-Call this weekend, I'm not gonna be able to make it...................Maybe next weekend if You do it again.....Dennis


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am working as well. have a safe trip. Ducky, Rain? you needed a bath anyway.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like there is a few still in ok i am in pace so i can pretty much meet anywhere as we will be heading west. open for suggestions.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I may be in afterall......


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

ya'll let me know when and where, being Sunday, what time do they open.
I'm hoping to be out on the boat most of the day tomorrow and when check what ya'll come up with tomorrow night.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Bike is gassed up-----waiting. Got my poncho packed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ok here's is a suggestion on where to meet. how about at outcast bait and tackle at 11. that way i can check out some tackle. any other suggestions or times?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

works for me


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

ditto. works for me as I live just a few blocks away from outcast.

Question--- Is Alabama helmet law same as Florida? I sometimes don't wear one.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Alabama requires a helment........




I wish I was gonna be able to join you guys. Maybe next one.........I took a chance on the rain and rode the Bike to the Flea Market this morning and then downtown to get a haircut. I thought I was gonna pull it off and skirt the rain and make it back home in time.:whistling:...................................Battery decided to take a poop and not wanna turn over( glad I was local for that one ).............................Made the call of shame to Donna to come and give me a ride to the Harley shop to drop a hunderd ( HD= Hundred Dollars):shifty:. We got back to the Bike just in time for the rain to start so I could swap batterys in the Rain and Ride it home............actually,it was a nice ride home. even in the rain.
Hope You guys have a great ride and be safe................................Dennis ​


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll see you at 11 be sure to bring a helmet you'll need it in alabama. be safe.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope all made it home safe. A little rain never hurt anyone.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

pirate and I found the rain when we hit Lillian northbound, bike needed a wash down anyway


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny and I hit the rain going over the alabama bridge, then again at florabama, then really hard at walmart on sorrento, got caught by the light when the deluge hit,, wasnt hot anymore for sure.. thanks for the ride guys.. had a great time..:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

had a great time !! the rain felt good and the fish tacos were great!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

glad all made it home safe. Now that the weather has cleard a bit, i think the riding will be a little better.......


----------

